# Green Spot & Beard Algae



## arndtmatt (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello,

I've been having issues with my Anubias & Amazon sword plants getting either dark/brown spots, fuzzy algae, or growing thin and dying off. I've always had a bit of a algae problem with my Anubias but as of late it has been getting out of hand. I've been doing more regular water changes, twice a week, and removing about 15% water each time. I've been getting more algae since I added a LED light instead of a traditional fluorescent. I was hoping water changes would help cut it down but it hasn't, if anything it has gotten worse. I'm thinking I have a CO2 and phosphate deficiency perhaps? 

My current setup is as follows:
44gal tank
FugeRay Planted + Series LED Fixture - 36 in. - 27W
78 degrees
Fluval Pressurized 88g-CO2 Kit

I tested my the ammonia, PH, & nitrite levels and they were all normal. For the most part I've had issues with most plants except for one of my ferns and I cannot remember the breed. Some of the stuff on the plants I can scrape off but most seems like actual damage to the plant. I'm assuming from what I have read my Anubias should be in less direct light, but I'm not sure why my Amazon sword is suffering so much?

I am going to be purchasing some Seachem Flourish Phosphorus 500ml & Seachem Flourish 500ml to see if those will help. Likely start with the Phosphorus for a week and see if there is any impact and move forward. Otherwise, does anyone else have any suggestions? Fish are healthy and the rest of the tank looks good. I do have some algae that builds up on the substrate that I can't seem to get rid off. It isn't real bad but still annoying.

Thanks for any assistance!

Matthew


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

what exactly are your parameters though.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC! I suggest you read http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/15225-estimative-index-dosing-guide.html and, to start out, follow the dosing tables that are there, for your tank size. You need to provide adequate amounts of all of the nutrients from the start, not experiment with some of them. If your light is low intensity you might actually get all of the nutrients the plants need from left over fish food and fish waste. But, I think you have at least medium light, and maybe more than that.

It looks like you have BBA (black brush algae) on the plants. That usually means you don't have enough CO2 in the water, or you aren't getting the same concentration of CO2 in the water every day during the lights-on period. You can check your CO2 by taking a sample of the water from your tank, letting it set in the open for a couple of days, then measuring its pH. Then, measure the pH of the water in the tank after the CO2 has been on for about 4 hours. The drop in pH with the tank water tells you about how much CO2 is in the tank water. It is 3 x 10 raised to the pH change power. If you have a 1.0 drop, you will have about 30 ppm, a good starting amount of CO2. If the drop is 1.2, you have about 50 ppm, which may be too much for your fish to live with.


----------



## arndtmatt (Feb 1, 2018)

Hello,

Thank you for the suggestions. I am working on getting my CO2 consistent and should be receiving this today, Rhinox Glass Drop Checker Kit, to help monitor the levels. Since I've increased the C02 output it appears the algae is going away, especially in the substrate. I believe most of my plants have damage from the extended BBA exposure and I'll just have to trim the dead/bad leaves and let new ones grow. 

I've been using Seachem Flourish Excel once a day, a cap full/5ML.
Once a week I've been dousing with Seachem Flourish Phosphorus, a cap full/5ML.

I'm still trying to to figure out all of my parameters. I'm not sure how to figure out water hardness as I don't have a kit for that. I do have a kit for Ph, Ammonia, and Nitrates, however.


Thank you again!

Matthew


----------



## tiger15 (Apr 9, 2017)

5 ml per 40 gal normal daily dosage of Excel will not be enough to combat BBA. You need to double the dosage to 10 ml daily. After each large WC (>50%), you can dose as much as 5x Excel one time, and then resume daily 2x dosage.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

H202 works well against bba. Taking the anubias out and cleaning it with a soft toothbrush is helpful. Phosphorus helps. I am often amazed at how little light anubias needs. My experience is that anubias doesn't really need added co2. fwiw.


----------

